# New to forum, happy to be here



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm phantasmagoria and I'm new to the forum. Seems like an awesome site and that's it. :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome phantasmagoria! Glad to have you join us. What part of this craziness interests you the most?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Phantasmagoria? Are you from the Calabrese web site/forums?

Either way, welcome to the site!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello & Welcome Phantasmagoria


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Glad to have you as a new victim on the street


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

To Vlad, the craziness that I like most is the excitement you get when you know someone is going to be slashed or chopped. 
To Zombie-F, Phantasmagoria is what I thought up whenever i thought of Phantasm and gore. I just added them together to make it sound cool.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh, ok. I asked that because there's a horror rock band called Calabrese and they have a song called Phantasmagoria. Weird coincidence. :googly:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome
You'll find tons of info and how-to stuff. You hit the mother load, have fun.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

sup?


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah I just looked Calabrese up and saw they had a song called Phantasmagoria. That is weird.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome. Hope you like it on the Street.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome..abandon all hope.


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

Happy to be here...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

One of the things I like the most about Unpleasant St. is the many and varied aspects of Halloween, haunting, horror, and the paranormal and just plain weird that we're all into, and that we still manage to get along, lol. I'm a B/W horror film fan myself.


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

Yeah, that's basically the same thing that I feel. People around where I live think I'm weird when I say halloween is my favorite holiday, and basically the only holiday I celebrate except Christmas. But then again Christmas is just for the presents..LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Prop presents I hope.


----------

